

IPod touch becomes iPhone using Yosion's Apple Peel 520?  - bensummers
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/28/ipod-touch-turned-into-a-phone-using-yosions-apple-peel-520/

======
evo_9
One thing about Apple and the iPod Touch that I don't understand is why they
don't sell a version with 3G on it like the iPad?

I'd seriously not own my iPhone if they did that. The _only_ reason I switched
from a Touch to the iPhone is for internet access everywhere.

I've been wondering this since the Touch originally came out and now that the
iPad does exactly that, I hope this is in the cards for the next Touch. That
could be seriously disruptive.

~~~
bensummers
Would they be able to sell it for so much less than the iPhone that it would
be worth their while?

~~~
evo_9
Would they or could they?

Unfortunately, you are probably right, if the iPad pricing is any indication.

It's a shame because they could probably do it for a price difference of
around 50 bucks if they really wanted too - the price to add 3G is no where
near as expensive as Apple charges for it on the iPad (something like a unit
cost around 13 bucks versus Apples 130 price diff for the 3G iPad).

But it would be contract free. You know, I'd probably buy it if it were the
same price as the iphone.

------
nroach
Any native speakers able to translate from the Yosion web forums
([http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fyosion.net%2Fviewthread.php%3Ftid%3D83%26extra%3Dpage%253D1&sl=zh-
CN&tl=en))?

The google version just isn't cutting it.

